# Homelink disabled the old remote?



## TeslaFan007 (Aug 2, 2018)

After I got my M3, the first thing when I got home is to program the Homelink to open the garage door. Followed the instruction, everything went smoothly. It opens/closes the garage door nicely and even auto open/close (when arrive/leave) works fine. But then I noticed that my old remote does not work anymore, actually both of them. Is this normal?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It sounds like you followed the instructions for clearing out all codes from your opener before programming the new remote. I remember doing that at one point. 

Look through your garage door opener's manual and see what the difference is between programming the *first* remote and adding *additional* remotes.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

It's either what @garsh said or your receiver maxed out and cleared the oldest record automatically.


----------



## TeslaFan007 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you both, you guys are right. I must pressed button for too long on the opener which erased all the remotes. I re-programed all the remotes, they all work now as well as the M3. I love the auto open/close feature.


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

Hmmm! this would explain why my door panel remote (keypad based thing) suddenly stopped working. Thanks y'all.


----------

